# Please help identify this freshwater tiger striped fish



## captwiggum (Jun 16, 2007)

I bought these fish at PetSmart the other day. There was no label, and the fish manager didn't know what it was. I've searched a couple fish identification sites, but no luck so far. Its 2 inches long.

Anyone know the name of this fish? (picture attached.)

(doh! This board does not allow file type jpg???)

Here is a link to view the picture:
http://www.captwiggum.com/tmp/fish01s.jpg


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Looks like a Leporinus. Be forewarned, they get BIG.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

She put it in all caps, but in case you didn't get the picture, they get over a foot big. Also, those are one of the few fish you can house with big, mean American cichlids because they're ill-tempered enough to survive.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Indeed it is a leporinus. Yes they do get big. Yes they can be nippy. And, yes, they tear up plants.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

+1. Banded Lepornius. My LFS has one in an aggresive 180G tank (custom), and it is on steroids. This thing is at least 16" long and is a menace to some fish of its size and smaller. No plants in this tank either.


----------



## captwiggum (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks you guys very much! You are right on the money.


----------



## captwiggum (Jun 16, 2007)

Update on my two new Banded Leporinus. 

The PetSmart sign said semi-aggressive but that was an understatement. They were nipping the fins of my smaller catfish and the much bigger Three Spot Gourami. I had to get them out of there before I had some dinner fish on my hands. I returned them and have since decided to stick with the less exciting tropical community fish selection. 

Thanks again for helping to identify the Leporinus.


----------

